# VDSL 100 mbit/s vs Kabel 100 mbit/s



## Drabule1 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne von meinen 30 mbit/s download und 6 mbit/s wegkommen. Die Frage ist ob ich das Angebot der Telekom (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s VDSL) oder das Angebot von KabelDeutschland (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s KABEL) in Anspruch nehme. 
Ich habe gehört, dass man bei Kabel den Vorteil hat, dass diese 100 mbit/s im Download fast IMMER erreicht werden, während bei VDSL von Telekom auch nur viel geringere Download-Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können. Stimmt das? Upload ist ja bei VDSL bekanntlich viel höher (telekom) aber nicht gerade wichtig für normale Nutzer ( Keine Livestreamer  ).  Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn jemand bei der Telekom 100 mbit/s VDSL hat, kann er ja gerne einen Speedtestscreenshot posten oder einfach so die Geschwindigkeiten, die erreicht werden nennen. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
P.S hier der Link zu meinen Internet-Daten Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Juni 2015)

Drabule1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte gerne von meinen 30 mbit/s download und 6 mbit/s wegkommen. Die Frage ist ob ich das Angebot der Telekom (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s VDSL) oder das Angebot von KabelDeutschland (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s KABEL) in Anspruch nehme.
> Ich habe gehört, dass man bei Kabel den Vorteil hat, dass diese 100 mbit/s im Download fast IMMER erreicht werden, während bei VDSL von Telekom auch nur viel geringere Download-Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können. Stimmt das? Upload ist ja bei VDSL bekanntlich viel höher (telekom) aber nicht gerade wichtig für normale Nutzer ( Keine Livestreamer  ).  Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn jemand bei der Telekom 100 mbit/s VDSL hat, kann er ja gerne einen Speedtestscreenshot posten oder einfach so die Geschwindigkeiten, die erreicht werden nennen. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
> P.S hier der Link zu meinen Internet-Daten Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



Die Geschwindigkeiten die erreicht werden können hängen sehr von deinem Standort ab.
Ich selber habe VDSL50 bei der Telekom und das niedrigste was ich bis jetzt hatte, waren 47mbit/s.
Der Upload ist immer konstant am maximum.

Bei Kabel ist der Nachteil, dass je mehr Leute am selben Verteiler sind, desto schlechter die Leistung ist und die Geschwindigkeit einbricht.

Ich würde, falls es keine großen Preisunterschiede gibt eher VDSL empfehlen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Juni 2015)

ka, bei meinem vdsl anschluss der telekom habe ich nicht nur FAST immer sondern IMMER meine vollen dl speed sofern die gegenstelle das halt hergibt ... da ich noch nie probleme mit telekom hatte und diverse bekannte nur probleme mit kabelanschlüssen (ok die wohnen zwar alle in ner anderen stadt, aber jaumeln dann halt trotzdem über ts .... oder sie waren vor 10 jahren mal bei nem kabelanbieter und dannach nie wieder), habe ich mich selber nie mit einem wechsel beschäftigt 

würde daher zu vdsl bei tkom oder einer umfrage bei den lieben nachbarn raten


----------



## Drabule1 (4. Juni 2015)

ok danke für den hilfreichen Tipp


----------



## Drabule1 (4. Juni 2015)

ok danke  werd dannw ohl VDSL bevorzugen


----------



## crazyracer98 (4. Juni 2015)

Hi,

also bei uns (RP, nahe an Ludwigshafen am Rhein) ist es so, dass die Telekom 50Mbit/s Vertrage verkauft, jedoch nur 2Mbit/s im Höchsfall ankommen (wenn Telefongespräch reinkommt, wird man ausm Spiel gekickt, weil man die Internetverbindung verliert). Kabel Deutschland hat sich als sehr beständig erwiesen (außer wenns gewittert hat), zudem hat man fast immer 10 bis 20ms Ping.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Juni 2015)

crazyracer98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei uns (RP, nahe an Ludwigshafen am Rhein) ist es so, dass die Telekom 50Mbit/s Vertrage verkauft, jedoch nur 2Mbit/s im Höchsfall ankommen (wenn Telefongespräch reinkommt, wird man ausm Spiel gekickt, weil man die Internetverbindung verliert). Kabel Deutschland hat sich als sehr beständig erwiesen (außer wenns gewittert hat), zudem hat man fast immer 10 bis 20ms Ping.
> 
> ...



kann ich so erstmal nicht glauben, da bei einer derartigen großen abweichung ohne probleme eine sonderkündigung erfolgen kann, die auch gerichtlich bestand hat, zusätzlich dann natürlich noch die nicht akzeptablen verbindungsabbrüche beim telefonieren ........ 

aus eigener erfahrung behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das durch overprovisioning bei vdsl die leitung normalerweise mehr bandbreite bietet um entsprechende problemen bei maximallast vorzubeugen. so kann ich durchaus am pc mit der vollen leistung auch größere dateien ziehen kann z.b. ein linux image über torrent mit 5,4mb/s wo diverse verbindungen aufgebaut werden oder auch ein spiel über steam, nebenbei voip telefonie nutzen (ohne beeinträchtigung des gesprächs) über t-home entertain ein hd sender schauen während meine bessere hälfte bei css mit den typischen 18-25 vdsl ms zocken kann ...... und das alles gleichzeitig ....


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juni 2015)

Zur Frage "Was wird erreicht?" verweise ich mal auf meinen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...eedtest-wie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#a1


----------



## Guckler (4. Juni 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> aus eigener erfahrung behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal das durch overprovisioning bei vdsl die leitung normalerweise mehr bandbreite bietet um entsprechende problemen bei maximallast vorzubeugen. so kann ich durchaus am pc mit der vollen leistung auch größere dateien ziehen kann z.b. ein linux image über torrent mit 5,4mb/s wo diverse verbindungen aufgebaut werden oder auch ein spiel über steam, nebenbei voip telefonie nutzen (ohne beeinträchtigung des gesprächs) über t-home entertain ein hd sender schauen während meine bessere hälfte bei css mit den typischen 18-25 vdsl ms zocken kann ...... und das alles gleichzeitig ....


Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Juni 2015)

Halte ich auch für ein großes Gerücht das telekom 50M verkauft Und 2M kommen Nur durch 
Das ist gut . Gerade die telekom , da wo es meistens recht genau berechnet Wird Was beim Kunden durchkommt. Ja es gibt Ausnahmen Aber solche dann doch nicht


----------



## crae (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn du die Wahl hast nimm VDSL, die Telekom schaltet in der Regel mehr als stabil, da sollten immer 100Mbits voll ankommen. Bei Kabelinternet kann es zu Stoßzeiten passieren, dass der Downstream, Ping - einfach alles was die Leitung richtig benutzbar macht - extrem sinkt, da man mit mehreren Usern auf eine Zelle geschalten wird und die sind oftmals nicht so gut ausgebaut. 

Bei (V)DSL werden die User auch irgendwann zusammengeschmissen, aber später. Und zusätzlich schält die Telekom sehr, sehr konservativ. Das soll heißen, dass sie Spielraum lassen und normalerweise nicht schalten, wenn nicht der Speed+Reserven vorhanden sind. Das kann ein Nachteil sein, wenn zb 40Mbits reinkommen und man dann "bloß" 25 geschalten bekommt, aber das spielt in deinem Fall keine Rolle. 

Ein weiterer Nachteil von Kabelinternet ist natürlich der geringe Downstream, aber das betrifft dich auch nicht, da du ja nicht streams. Zuletzt noch zum Ping: VDSL hat meistens einen höheren Ping, das kommt allerdings auf die Entfernung zum Verteiler an. Allerdings ist der Ping dabei immer im spielbaren Bereich (mein Kumpel zb wohnt etwa 3km vom HVT weg und hat um die 20ms). FP lässt sich auf VDSL nicht schalten bzw. die Telekom macht es nicht. Low Interleaving müsste man nachfragen. 

Im Kabel hat man oft niedrigere Pings (ist aber auch nicht immer so), allerdings kann der wie gesagt in zu Zeiten mit hohem Traffic, also i.d.R. am Abend und am Sonntag in einen unspielbaren Bereich kommen, wenn eben nicht genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sind. 

Fazit: Nimm VDSL. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass DSL einfach stabiler läuft - auch zu Zeiten mit hoher Last - und darauf kommt es ja an. Surfen, streamen (netflix etc.), zocken geht alles damit und alles gleichzeitig.


----------



## onlygaming (4. Juni 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Wenn du die Wahl hast nimm VDSL, die Telekom schaltet in der Regel mehr als stabil, da sollten immer 100Mbits voll ankommen. Bei Kabelinternet kann es zu Stoßzeiten passieren, dass der Downstream, Ping - einfach alles was die Leitung richtig benutzbar macht - extrem sinkt, da man mit mehreren Usern auf eine Zelle geschalten wird und die sind oftmals nicht so gut ausgebaut.
> 
> Bei (V)DSL werden die User auch irgendwann zusammengeschmissen, aber später. Und zusätzlich schält die Telekom sehr, sehr konservativ. Das soll heißen, dass sie Spielraum lassen und normalerweise nicht schalten, wenn nicht der Speed+Reserven vorhanden sind. Das kann ein Nachteil sein, wenn zb 40Mbits reinkommen und man dann "bloß" 25 geschalten bekommt, aber das spielt in deinem Fall keine Rolle.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ne 6 K Leitung von der Telekom und habe es 1-2 mal erlebt das ich nur 100 KB´s in Steam beim Download hatte (Kann ja auch an Steam liegen) sonst keine Probleme hab immer 600KB´s voll anliegen....


----------



## MountyMAX (5. Juni 2015)

crazyracer98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei uns (RP, nahe an Ludwigshafen am Rhein) ist es so, dass die Telekom 50Mbit/s Vertrage verkauft, jedoch nur 2Mbit/s im Höchsfall ankommen (wenn Telefongespräch reinkommt, wird man ausm Spiel gekickt, weil man die Internetverbindung verliert).



Das ist totaler Käse, wenn die Telekom VDSL50 bei dir schaltet/verkauft dann garantiert Sie dir einen Mindestwert der über VDSL25 liegt (27,9 Mbit/s). Das ist dann wohl eher ein mieser Router/Telefonkabel im Haus.

Davon abgesehen würde ich dir auch zu VDSL raten, da man im Normalfall auch in den Abendstunden vollen Speed (wenns der Server hergibt) hat.
Ich lade öfters viele Gigabyte herunter teilweise über Stunden und die Geschwindigkeit ist immer maximal (zuletzt z.B. GTA V).


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juni 2015)

crazyracer98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bei uns (RP, nahe an Ludwigshafen am Rhein) ist es so, dass die Telekom 50Mbit/s Vertrage verkauft, jedoch nur 2Mbit/s im Höchsfall ankommen (wenn Telefongespräch reinkommt, wird man ausm Spiel gekickt, weil man die Internetverbindung verliert). Kabel Deutschland hat sich als sehr beständig erwiesen (außer wenns gewittert hat), zudem hat man fast immer 10 bis 20ms Ping.
> 
> ...



Stimmt so nicht, bin selbst aus RP nahe LU und ich kann das nicht bestaetigen, allerdings kann ich auch nicht bestaetigen das VDSL vollen speed erreicht, sind naemlich wirklich nur zwischen 20-25mbit. Waerend Kabel Deutschland hier konstante 100mbit bringt total egal welche Uhrzeit und ich empfange in meiner unmittelbaren umgebung allein bis zu 16 KD WlanRouter + KD Hotspot. Das mit dem Ping stimmt auch, über 15ms bin ich selten gekommen, schwankt meist zwischen 8-14ms wenn ich mal den Ping gemessen habe. Bei Gewitter hatte ich nie probleme, und selbst als hier bei ner Explosion lezten jahres die Hauptleitungen der Tcom und Kabel Deutschland zerissen wurden hats bei KD genau 1 Tag gedauert bis Internet und Telefon wieder ging, bei der Telekom hatts ganze 8 Tage gedauert. 

Ich persönlich gehe aus meinen erfahrungswerten ungern zur Telekom zurück.


----------



## meik19081999 (5. Juni 2015)

Wie schon erwähnt ist das sehr Standortabhängig, deswegen Nachbarn fragen und informieren.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Juni 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 6 K Leitung von der Telekom und habe es 1-2 mal erlebt das ich nur 100 KB´s in Steam beim Download hatte (Kann ja auch an Steam liegen) sonst keine Probleme hab immer 600KB´s voll anliegen....



Das liegt aber nicht an der Telekom, sondern am Steam Server - ich habe auch schon mal mit einer 150k Leitung nur 150kb/s im Download gehabt.
Das ist entweder, wenn die ihre Server wieder überlastet sind oder mal wieder rumspacken.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. Juni 2015)

Drabule1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass man bei Kabel den Vorteil hat, dass diese 100 mbit/s im Download fast IMMER erreicht werden, während bei VDSL von Telekom auch nur viel geringere Download-Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können.



Falsch gehört. Kabel ist ein SharedMedium, das bedeutet, alle Teilnehmer teilen sich die Bandbreite. Wenn außer dir nur ein Seniorenheim mit angeschlossen ist, kriegst du das nicht mit. Wenn aber direkt neben dir ein Hochhaus steht, die auch alle via Kabel bedient werden, bricht die Datenrate ein wenn alle gleichzeitig einen Film streamen wollen.
Das kann bei DSL nicht passieren, da hat jeder Teilnehmer seine Bandbreite. Nur hängt die eben stärker von der Infrastruktur ab: Entfernung zum Kasten, evtl. Kabelqualität, Router. Nachdem in den meisten Fällen der Telekom die Leitungen gehören, können die auch am genauesten Berechnen, wie viel tatsächlich an der Leitung anliegt. Da gibt es inzwischen sogar vertraglich vereinarte Bandbreitenkorridore. Bei VDSL100 kommen via FTTC kommen zwischen 54M und 100M an. Falls du FTTB hast, werden sogar 90M bis 100M garantiert. Wenn sie das nicht schalten können, kriegst du auch den Tarif nicht. Bei VDSL50 sind es 27,9M bis 51,3M, Fiber 50 liegt bei 45M bis 50M. Nur für VDSL16 gibt es einen Unterpunkt, wo auf expliziten Kundenwunsch trotzdem geschaltet wird, auch wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht erreicht wird. Die berühmten weißen Flecken auf der Landkarte. Das dürfte aber für dich nicht relevant sein


----------



## Patapon (5. Juni 2015)

Kabel wird die Bandbreite geteilt, also musst du hoffen, das nicht viele Leute in deiner Umgebung Kabel Internet nutzen und auch nicht so intensiv. abgesehen davon glaube ich das Kabeldeutschland vor allem bei Kabel Internet IPv6 benutzt, mein Kumpel hat zu 99% immer die gleiche IP nach außen, trotz Zwangstrennung. Kabel Deutschland gehört zu vodafone und Vodafone ist ein Britisches Unternehmen, die sehr eng mit dem *GCHQ die wiederum sehr eng mit der NSA zusammenarbeiten.

*Abgesehen davon weiß ich, dass Kabeldeutschland in der Vergangenheit bestimmte Ports und Programme blockiert hat und somit bei der Nutzung von P2P Programmen die Verbindung sehr sehr sehr langsam war...vor allem zu den Hauptstoßzeiten.

Ich will dir das nicht Madig machen, aber ich habe mehrfach von Bekannten gehört und in Foren gelesen, das KD Verträge anbietet wo man nicht Zahlen muss bis der "alte Vertrag'" bei der Konkurrenz abläuft. Nur leider meldet sich kurz nach Vertragsabschluss fix der Techniker und legt schon einmal den Zugang und schon muss man Zahlen, dann geht das Große hin und her los.

Zur Telekom VDSL kann ich leider nichts aussagen, da keine Erfahrung.


----------



## D00msday (17. Juni 2015)

Drabule1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte gerne von meinen 30 mbit/s download und 6 mbit/s wegkommen. Die Frage ist ob ich das Angebot der Telekom (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s VDSL) oder das Angebot von KabelDeutschland (bei mir gibts hier 100 mbit/s KABEL) in Anspruch nehme.
> Ich habe gehört, dass man bei Kabel den Vorteil hat, dass diese 100 mbit/s im Download fast IMMER erreicht werden, während bei VDSL von Telekom auch nur viel geringere Download-Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden können. Stimmt das? Upload ist ja bei VDSL bekanntlich viel höher (telekom) aber nicht gerade wichtig für normale Nutzer ( Keine Livestreamer  ).  Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn jemand bei der Telekom 100 mbit/s VDSL hat, kann er ja gerne einen Speedtestscreenshot posten oder einfach so die Geschwindigkeiten, die erreicht werden nennen. Vielen Dank im Vorraus.
> P.S hier der Link zu meinen Internet-Daten Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



Hast du denn schon deinen Anschluss bei der Telekom bekommen? Ich habe mir dort Hybrid 100 bestellt (100mbit VDSL + 100mbit LTE) und wollte mal fragen, wie so die Geschwindigkeit bei dir aussieht.


----------



## crae (18. Juni 2015)

Alta das ist irgendwie *******...die Telekom bietet Hybrid-Tarife doch für Leute mit  wenig Bandbreite an...für was brauchst du bei 100mbit VDSL noch LTE dazu? Du schnorrst es doch bloß den Leuten weg, die nichtmehr so nahe am Verteiler wohnen und deswegen ka 6mbit, 16mbit...sowas in die Richtung reinkriegen. Kann mich natürlich irren (zb wenn da alle 100mbit verfügbar haben), aber frag mich trotzdem: Wieso? Bei 100mbit?^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juni 2015)

Alter ich downloade mit 1.5mb/s und uploade mit 80kb/s >.> 16k Kupferleitung  DSL


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich würde Kabel bevorzugen, da Zukunftssicher.
Bald ist Docsis 3.1 verfügbar, da werden realistische Übertragungsraten von 800MBit erreicht. (der Standard ist für bis zu 10G im Down und 1G im Upstream ausgelegt)

Der Nachfolgestandard von VDSL2, G.fast ist noch in der Testphase und ich denke, dass G.fast länger braucht als Docsis 3.1.
Außerdem hat G.fast den Nachteil, dass es nur über sehr kurze Distanzen geht, du musst also fast am Kasten hängen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage, ist nicht der Downloadspeed der selbe bei 100Mbit Kabel und 100Mbit VDSL?


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ist nicht der Downloadspeed der selbe bei 100Mbit Kabel und 100Mbit VDSL?



Natürlich ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit die gleiche bei optimalen Bedingungen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juni 2015)

Okay weil ich ja von so vielen immer höre von wegen "Habe 140Mbit VDSL und downloade mit 45Mb/s" z.B.


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Juni 2015)

Kabel = zukunftssicher ? Glaub ist auch nur Kupfer ! Zudem nicht so stabil In den stoßzeiten wie DSL vdsl in der Übertragung . Aber zukunftssicher.  
nach vectoring wird Wohl supervectoring kommen Mit Bandbreiten von 200M. Reicht in der Regel ! Was will man mit 800M? Mal ganz im ernst , man sollte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen


----------



## MountyMAX (18. Juni 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Was will man mit 800M? Mal ganz im ernst , man sollte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen



Das hab ich mir vor vielen Jahren auch gedacht, wo ich von ISDN auf 768er DSL umgestiegen bin, heutzutage warte ich auf VDSL 100 ...


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Okay weil ich ja von so vielen immer höre von wegen "Habe 140Mbit VDSL und downloade mit 45Mb/s" z.B.



Die sind dann selber schuld wenn sie nicht den nächstkleineren Tarif wählen. Normalerweise informiert man sich vorher,  welche Geschwindigkeiten bei sich zu Hause verfügbar sind.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Juni 2015)

Viele sind auch einfach nicht in der Lage zu lesen, meine Fritzbox zeigt auch immernoch knapp 120mbit Leitungskapazität an, hätte ich nur VDSL 50 läge mein Download bei etwa 45Mb/s.

Wann DOCSIS 3.1 kommt weiß noch keiner so genau (muss dafür nicht die Technik im Haus getauscht werden?) und Kabel ist eben gerne überbucht. Dazu der niedrige Upload..

Hybrid hätte ich mir zu meiner 100er Leitung aber wohl auch nicht geholt, lohnt sich imo einfach nicht. Dass er anderen damit Bandbreite klaut bezweifle ich mal, Mobilfunktarife werden priorisiert.


----------



## crazyracer98 (23. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Also ich hab nochmal nachgesehen und bei uns wird mittlerweile nur noch 16MBit Leitungen angeboten, wobei laut Nachbarn und der Schule (^^) nur ca. 2MBit durchkommen (instabil). Von der Telekom heißt es, das die 16MBit bis zu diesem komischen Verteilerhaus wo bei uns im Ort steht durchkommen, aber die "letzte Meile" im Anus ist (die Kupferleitung is wohl für 56kbit Leitungen ausgelegt^^). Nachdem dann gesagt wurde, das die Leitungen in den nächsten 10 Jahren nicht erneuert werden sind wir auf KDG umgestiegen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## D00msday (23. Juni 2015)

crae schrieb:


> Alta das ist irgendwie *******...die Telekom bietet Hybrid-Tarife doch für Leute mit  wenig Bandbreite an...für was brauchst du bei 100mbit VDSL noch LTE dazu? Du schnorrst es doch bloß den Leuten weg, die nichtmehr so nahe am Verteiler wohnen und deswegen ka 6mbit, 16mbit...sowas in die Richtung reinkriegen. Kann mich natürlich irren (zb wenn da alle 100mbit verfügbar haben), aber frag mich trotzdem: Wieso? Bei 100mbit?^^



Dein Neid hilft dir auch nicht weiter


----------



## Dyfcom (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich meine KD 100k Leitung zu einer 1k Telekom Dorfleitung vergleiche, ist DSL auch bescheiden. Bei mir hätte nicht mal Telekom Hybrid was gebracht da es hier noch kein LTE gibt. 

Ich würde als Zukunftssicher nicht Vectroring sagen sonder "Fiber to the home", weil die Leitung kann mehr Übertragen als alles andere, muss nur die Technik zu Hause und eventuell im Verteiler getauscht werden, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## D00msday (27. Juni 2015)

Bald gibt es Hoffnung:
scinexx | Mehr Bandbreite für die Glasfaser?: Neues Verfahren erhöht Kapazität und Reichweite von optischen Signalen - Glasfaser, Internet, Datenübertragung - Glasfaser, Internet, Datenübertragung, optische Leiter, Laser, Frequenzkamm, Datenleitung,


----------



## Dyfcom (27. Juni 2015)

Ach Glasfaser ist schon ein tolles Thema und es ist in der Entwicklung noch sehr Jung. Der Link ist gut


----------



## crae (28. Juni 2015)

Neid? War ne ernsthafte Frage du Lümmel 

edit: Ich bekomme übrigens tatsächlich nur 7mbit rein, allerdings komme ich gut damit zurecht und wenns mal was richtig großes zum Runterladen gibt kann ich zu meinem Kumpel 500m weiter, der bekommt 75mibt rein^^


----------



## Timerle (3. Juli 2015)

Naja Verfügbar kann VDSL sicher sein aber ist denn auch ein Port frei? 
Hat es geklappt mit VDSL?


----------

